# fellows creek



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

anyone ever catch anything in fellows creek in canton. After hiking there off michigan avenue and checking out the creek it looked nice with lots of holes so I went back with my spinning rod and small spinners. I caught only chubs but some were pushing 12" and decent fighters. I keep thinking there has to be a some pike in there, and probably bass too, but cant find any after two short outings. anyone else ever fish this stretch along michigan avenue between canton center and haggerty. Im happily surprised to have some water to fish so close to home, even if only for chubs and maybe more.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I grew up down the road from there and we used to catch crayfish and chubs out of it. I think there is bullhead and suckers as well. Keep plugging away, I'm pretty sure that flows into the Rouge, and when that dam in Wayne is fully out it might open up some possibilities.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

I caught pike in there as a teenager back in the late 80's. We caught tons of chubs, bullhead, and a few gills. 

For some fun in Canton your best bet is to just play in the ponds in the park.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

After taking a second look at this thread..are you talking about the creek that flows parallel to MI Ave between Lilley and Haggerty? Where the new hiking/biking trails are? IIRC, that's actually the Lower Rouge, Fellow's Creek comes in a bit east of there and joins the Lower Rouge on the grounds of the Fellows Creek Golf Course. Fellows crosses Lotz south of Cherry Hill then turns south and crosses Palmer before joining the Rouge.

Both have a constant stain from headwaters originating in heavy clay soil. A water treatment plant was built at Haggerty, just west of 275 in the late '90's.

There used to be some classic graffiti on the concrete bend before 275 from the late '80s. Woody Woodpecker with a gold chain working a set of turntables with "For The People" sprayed beneath, and other interesting stuff. About five or so years ago INS rousted a bunch of illegal immigrants who were camping under the 275 bridge...so who knows what you might find while fishing that area once you get downstream of Haggerty . lol


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

thanks for the corection i meant lower rouge
removing that dam should be interesting
i ran into the bridge dwellers last summer on my bike but theyve been gone this year
thanks for the info


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

this streatch flows through my parents backyard off of lilley there. in the spring my brother said there were a bunch of what looked like suckers down there. ive seen gills and chubs. maybe when they let the dam loose we can get a few chromers running up there.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

subocto said:


> i ran into the bridge dwellers last summer on my bike but theyve been gone this year


Yeah that might be because the bridge is being rebuilt, I'm sure they have scattered to someplace else, for now....

Years ago I did see a group of anglers park at the Haggerty bridge and commence to fish for suckers one spring, don't know how well the did, but they looked like they were serious and had good reason to be there.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Father in law lived on geddes west of denton before the developers came in and paid $75000 per acre to leave LOL He had a creek to the north of him that he used to fish all the time, some pike, suckers and such, He even took his old backhoe and did some re construction on it to enhance his fishing LOL


----------



## walkingstaff (Oct 13, 2012)

Somewhere in Superior Township there is a tributary that gets stocked with brook trout. Perhaps these two water's meet somewhere in Canton.
I have seen what I believe to be from the trout species at the Morton Taylor bridge. They are small, but they are trouty.


----------

